# Denon 5308CI(A) Updates / Upgrades



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Denon 5308CI(A) Updates / Upgrades*

I noted this post (by WiWavelength) in the 4311CI / A100 thread in the AVS 4311CI thread and posted on it in the AVS 5308CI thread (link), but thought some Denon owners here might be interested. Also the AVS threads can "bury" relevant information with a high "noise" level in the threads sometimes.



> *A1HDCI(A) & 5308CI(A): Though he did not mention any specifics, Jeff made it sound as if the A1HDCI(A) flagship pre/pro & 5308CI(A) flagship AVR will be offered a hardware upgrade, potentially because there will be no flagship follow up models.


*Full Post:*
info from Jeff Talmadge:


> Last night, I attended an event in recognition of the Denon 100th anniversary at one of the 40 dealers selected to carry anniversary series. The presenter was Jeff Talmadge (aka DenonJeff here at AVS), Denon's director of product development in the US. During the group presentation and one on one after the presentation, I asked Jeff several questions, the answers to which should interest many other AVS members. Since this is currently the most active Denon thread, I thought it best to post the info here. If there is sufficient interest in discussion, though, we can move it to its own thread.
> 
> *A100: The AVR is seemingly Jeff's favorite of the anniversary series. Interestingly, he feels that it provides the greatest sound quality improvement over the stock model (4311CI) on which it is based. The primary difference between the anniversary series & stock models -- besides the obvious piano gloss finish & cast iron feet -- is that the components & boards contained w/in the series models were individually tested for compliance. Those that did not meet Denon's more tightly spec'd tolerances were diverted elsewhere, perhaps to the stock component lines. Last but not least, Jeff said that the AVR is limited to 400 units in the US and implied that nearly all have already been sold.
> 
> ...



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Audyssey SubEQ upgrade = 2 subwoofers in the future?*

From my AVS HT thread notes...


It would be difficult to retro-fit for front height and front width if there was an Audyssey DSX upgrade.

However, an Audyssey SubEQ upgrade might tempt me to do 2 subwoofers.

At what price is it worth sending in your 5308CI(A) for updates vs. selling on e-bay (or other) and buying a 4311CI (or newer) and external amp(s) for less cost (than a new 5308CI) with all the bells and whistles and external amps?

I'm not sure, but I wouldn't pay $1000 to pay for upgrades.

Mike

**EDIT**

Per Denon, MSRPs:

5308CI - $5500
4311CI - $1999
------
~$3.5K for amps

A recent Audiogon 5308CI (8/10 rating - not sold, but at least to get a range) - is on sale for $3250 (*now expired link*).
Let's assume you can sell a 5308CI for $3K.
Then...

5308CI - $3000 (sell)
4311CI - $2000 (buy)
-------
$1000 profit 

That still gives you a 4311CI at MSRP (and obviously you can get for less) and $1K to spend on external amps and/or subs/surrounds/H/W speakers, etc.
{What am I talking myself into...}

...and I can't recollect on the pre/pro end what you are missing in the 4311CI that you get in the 5308CI
(and recall, I am a 5308CI owner !)

*External amps:*
7 ch - Emotiva UPA-7 - 125W/ch x7 - $599
5 ch - Emotiva XPA-5 - 200W/ch x5 - $709+

For some people rack space will be against external amps, but let's face it, the 5308CI is not tiny by itself.

I would likely just use XPA-3 for L/C/R and 4311CI for all remaining channels.

**EDIT* 12-9-10*
A quote from the AVS Denon 5308CI thread:


> I inquired from Denon CS as to XT32 upgrade and this is the response:
> 
> "Here is the answer I received on your question for the AVR-5308CI. Most likely, public announcement to be made at CES or shortly thereafter."
> 
> Question: are Denon upgrades offered to any and all owners, or need one have purchased from an authorized dealer and be the original owner?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Upgrades - speculation - CES announcement*

AVS Link - Mike_WI - 11-20-10


> So, what upgrades do you think (possibly) will be available?
> 
> What I can think of:
> - Audyssey DSX & XT32 (I think hardware might be necessary not just FW)
> ...


AVS - danielo - 11-21-10


> Well to me it doesn't make sense for denon to release a small update, the price of say $500 will be expensive in work/shipping/workperunit. For what ? new hdmi chips ?. My guess is it all depends on the avp.
> 
> They clearly created a hit with the avp within its range and they don't want to leave the pre/pro market again. But the current economy also doesn't make sense to make a whole new one. So extending the current one for 2-3 years seems a good middle road.
> 
> ...


AVS - AdamWL - 12-9-10


> Anyone have thoughts on which new capabilities we'll be getting with the upcoming upgrade? In my conversation with a Denon CI product specialist last Spring, he said to expect Audyssey DSX in a firmware update planned for late summer. Well that never occurred. Hopefully this didn't happen because Denon has a lot more in store for us than just DSX...
> 
> 1. Audyssey DSX (height and/or width)
> 2. Dolby Volume
> ...


AVS - johnla - 12-9-10


> Dream on!
> 
> Asking for adding new hardware stuff like two more amp channels, and additional pre-outs. Different scaling chips, new florescent display. I'd also bet would be a very pricey upgrade, in the range of at least around $2k, and maybe more.


This doesn't sound good for Audyssey DSX...
AVS - krichter1 post 12-16-10


> Sorry if I wasn't clear(er) about my conversation with Jeff T.
> Although no specifics/details were discussed my question specifically related to 3D and that a lot of us were considering "jumping ship" if Denon didn't address this for their flagship customers.
> This is where he replied to me that plans were being made to address that and to tell you all to stay patient.
> Later on I found out the intent was to make an official announcement at CES.
> ...




Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Denon 5308CI(A) Audiogon bluebook?*

Anyone...

What is the Denon 5308CI(A) on Audiogon bluebook?

Thanks,

Mike

**EDIT**
From AVS:
(bold added)
drmanny3


> Hey if I did not already have one I would buy yours. You are selling it too low.
> On EBay right now you can find one for about $2000 used.
> But when you read the details you find out that they purchased it from Dakmark which most likely sold them a refurbished unit.
> The refurbished units usually go for about $1000 to $1500 below the average new unit price.
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*XT32 upgrade theoreticals...MIPS/DSP processing*

I stumbled upon these comments on the Audyssey thread and thought they might be interesting here:

*Jarno - 7-13-10 AVS Post*


> Do I see a trend here?
> 
> - 3808 got DEQ/DVol with a $100 "feature upgrade"
> - 3310 got DSX with a $100 "feature upgrade"
> ...


I don't recall seeing that info that the MIPS/DSP was the same.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*3D upgrade - Feb/Mar announcement (rumor)*

Rumor that a 3D upgrade for the 5308CI(A) will be announced in Feb/Mar:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19826727#post19826727

krichter:


> The 5308 is included in this upgrade (for sure).
> 
> I was just told the official announcement would happen when Denon announces their 2011 line of receivers in Feb/Mar.


and from pre-amp thread (1-13-11):


> Browsed the last couple of pages to see if this was covered but I didn't see anything, so here goes.
> 
> The new edition of Home Cinema Choice in the UK, in the letters page is a letter from a guy who purchased an AVP, POA and the A1UD last year. He now wants to go 3D and was asking if upgrades will be available?
> 
> ...


Mike


----------

